# Mold Question



## vuki (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey guys. 

I am new here. Been reading for a while but just started posting.

I have been curing and smoking meat now for a couple of years without any major issues until now.

I am currently drying a prsut. (That's a Croatian style prosciutto.) Everything has been going well until yesterday. I went to go check on the meat and noticed a green mold starting to form on the top half only. I am not sure if its good mold or bad mold. There is no smell to it. I am hoping it is still good as it would be a shame to throw it away as I have put so much time and effort into it. But safety is always first.

I have it drying in a DIY drying chamber. Temperature is set for 14 - 16c and humidity is between 75% and 80%. It has been drying for three months now.

Here are some pictures.













Prsut 01.jpg



__ vuki
__ Jun 15, 2016


















Prsut 02.jpg



__ vuki
__ Jun 15, 2016






Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wade (Jun 15, 2016)

I cannot give you an informed answer regarding the official food safety position regarding of that particular mold but you may find this link interesting. 

https://forums.egullet.org/topic/125619-green-mold-on-dry-cured-sausages/

I am not expressing an opinion as to its safety but the green mold had certainly been the cause of a lot of forum discussions elsewhere.


----------



## wade (Jun 15, 2016)

Here is some information from the UDSA on molds but unfortunately it does not reference safety regarding specific mold colurs

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...1f-393086742e68/Molds_on_Food.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 15, 2016)

This is my OWN opinion based on some experience and what I've been told by people with a lot more experience (and less interest to share knowledge): if the green mold did not penetrate deep into the meat (unlikely ...seems you check it regularly) clean with vinegar or cut off the nasty bits.

I've seen whole hams and culatellos at the end of the hanging stage. Many are actually a rainbow of colors. The ham master just washes them and shaves off some chunks.  And those were commercial establishments (across tbe pond).


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2016)

As recommended, wipe with vinegar, until clean, to kill the existing mold....

For some insurance against pathogenic molds forming on your sausage, this product is recommended.... 

http://www.sausagemaker.com/Bactoferm-Mold-600-Penicillium-nalgiovense-p/11-1312.htm

Bactoferm Mold-600 (Penicillium nalgiovense)

*Due to the limited shelf life outside of a freezer, we can not ship this outside of North America.*

*Formerly Known as Bactoferm M-EK-4*

The most common problem and question that arises from dry-curing is what to do with the mold that forms on the outside. Is it safe and how can you tell? Well, when this concentrate is diluted and sprayed onto the sausage as it is hang-drying. The spray is composed of a bacterial culture that’s sole purpose is to ensure the beneficial surface mold wins the battle over the pathogenic bacteria. A must have product for anyone interested in Dry Curing sausages the old fashioned way. 25grams for 10 liters.

• Net Weight: 25g(per packet)
• Usage: 25g for 10 Liters of Solution

• Instructions on making 10 lb. increments included.
• Storage: In Freezer (<2°F)
• Freeze Dried Culture


----------



## vuki (Jun 17, 2016)

Okay guys thanks for the opinions. After doing some reading on it and others opinions I am going to clean it off and cut off some areas and keep it for now. See how things go.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 17, 2016)

How is prsut different from prosciutto?


----------



## vuki (Jun 17, 2016)

You smoke it using different types of wood for a long time.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 17, 2016)

How long of a smoke? And how long hung to dry?


----------



## vuki (Jun 17, 2016)

Smoking is about 40 days, 12 hours a day. And for drying usually around 2 years.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow...that would taste nothing like prosciutto. Much better.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Wow...that would taste nothing like prosciutto. Much better.


I found this recipe for it.....This recipe does NOT note what I found in others...   The leg should be skinned....   The leg should be pressed under heavy rocks to squeeze out the liquid and blood...  I have to assume this is just after slaughter and before the wash and salt step ....  but I can't be sure...   the recipes seem to vary from region to region and they seem to be held in the utmost confidence of the maker....   generation to generation, the recipes are handed down....   Seems there needs to be a "drying" north  wind for about a 5 month hanging process to dry and salt age the leg..  I'm also going to assume it is cold, really cold since this recipe is from Croatia.....   Maybe freeze drying is the proper term...  Darned if I know....

PRSUT

　

There are only three things really important:

1. quality of the meat
2.perfect hygiene
3. right amount of salt

It does not seem to be complicated to make PRSUT legs. In order to make really good quality PRSUT things get really complicated and lot of experience is needed. The best legs come from pigs called german landras and they should weight between 12 and 15 kilo. The ph-data needs to be between 5,4 and 6,2 at the time salt is being used to
cure the legs. If the meat looks watery or has a very light or dark colour, it might not work
to make a good PRSUT.

*The first step* is to wash the pig legs, then they need to dry for couple hours. The second step is to put salt on the pig legs. The amount of salt that needs to be used is max. 10% of the weight of the legs. The time they spend being salted depends on the weight of the legs. *1kg means 1 day*. If the pig leg weights 15kg - it needs to be cured 15 days.

The *second step* is to put pressure on the pig legs. Pressure helps the water and blood to come out and NOT to form the leg. 5-6 days should be enough.

The *third step* is to WASH the legs. You really want to wash them unless you want your prsut to taste like salt - I mean only like salt. That is actually the biggest mistake people in Croatia do. They put to much salt and they dont wash the pig legs.

The *fourth step* is to smope the legs. Cold smoke. We are talking about 60 - 80 days.

The *last step* is to wait. Everything under one year is not enough. Big legs (15kg) need about 2years. Smaller legs at least 12 Months.

I will upload this Website every once in a while.


----------

